# Was ist alles notwendig für Google..ausser Analytics, keyword & description



## krug_s (1. März 2015)

Hallo

WIe lange dauert es bis eine Website in Google gefunden werden kann ?? ich habe es vor ca. " Stunden auf unter beschriebene URL angemeldet..

Ich habe unter: https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/submit-url eine Website angemeldet...

Zusätzlich habe ich noch Google Analytics erstellt bzw. Code hinzugefügt..

Ich habe auch "keywords" und "description" in HTML eingefügt...

Was kann ich noch machen, mir wäre es wichtig wenn ich einige Wörter wie zb. Ort oder eben name von meine Website eingebe das es auch Google findet?

Danke.


*P.S. Kann ich description auch immer wieder ändern ..??* ich habe nämlich gerade einen Fehler gesehen.


----------



## SpiceLab (1. März 2015)

krug_s hat gesagt.:


> WIe lange dauert es bis eine Website in Google gefunden werden kann ?? ich habe es vor ca. " Stunden auf unter beschriebene URL angemeldet..


Naja, ein wenig Geduld musst du da schon noch haben. Im Null-Komma-Nichts wird die Seite vom Google-Bot nicht besucht 

Bis zur Indizierung können mitunter mehrere Tage vergehen. Und ganz wichtig, eine Garantie gibt's dafür nicht!


----------



## krug_s (1. März 2015)

Aber wenn ich die Domain in Google Suchfeld eingeben www.domain123.com dann wird es auch gefunden ...immerhin 

Sind eingetlich keywords wichtig zum nachher zb. nach einem bestimmten Wort suchen und dann wird die Website angezeigt ??


----------



## SpiceLab (1. März 2015)

Na dann 

Der Google-Suchtherm "_site:domain.com_" listet sogar alle inidizierten Seiten eines Webprojekts auf. In deinem Fall handelt es sich aber ja nur um eine einzige Seite, die alles enthält, von den News bis hin zum Kontakt 

Wenn sich zwischenzeitlich daran nichts geändert hat, werden die Keywords (*<meta name="keywords" content="..." />*) von Google ignoriert.

Die Indizierung und das Ranking sind bei Google nunmal ein wohl behütetes Geheimnis.
[edit]Tipp-Ex[/edit]​


----------



## sheel (2. März 2015)

Btw., Analytics ist _nicht_ nötig damit man gefunden wird.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. März 2015)

Hi,
das Beste was du für eine gute Platzierung deiner Webseite antun kannst ist relevanter und aktueller Inhalt.
Auch Backlinks funktionieren, solange Sie gut aufgebaut werden, heißt Relevanz, Kontextabhängigkeit und Echtheit, also nicht selbst platzierte Backlinks, sind da sehr wichtig.

Grüße


----------

